# {h}New unopened Space Hulk 3rd Ed & Wolfguard Terminators {w} Look please



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok everyone,

I am simplified my posts in hopes of making some deals. This is a simple and straight forward approach so here goes.

Both these items were purchased from eBay and now I am going to part with them in order to build armies, I will only be wanting what I paid for them so that means a good deal for the person that picks them up. But please do not lowball me on these, they are an awesome find and you will get a good deal.

Haves
Space Hulk 3rd Ed still in original factory shrink wrap. Brand spanking new. 

6 OOP Metal Wolf Guard Terminators. As folows.
Terminator Sgt
Terminator Trooper
Terminator Troop w/chainfist
Terminator Cyclone Missile Launcher
Terminator Heavy Flamer
Terminator W/Auto canon

Wants
$$$ PayPal
Eldar
Orcs
Marine items NOS
MTG (Bulk)
Heroclix (Bulk)
Ogres

PM me with questions and offers, I have pics at my photobucket page please click the link and see

http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Dollars? US, AU, Can? 

Give them a clue where you are and where you will post etc.


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

My bad US$ I am in Illinois and will ship worldwide if you are wanting to pay postage



Viscount Vash said:


> Dollars? US, AU, Can?
> 
> Give them a clue where you are and where you will post etc.


----------

